# NSS and Winbind, still broken even after upgrade!



## Hanky-panky (Apr 17, 2015)

Hello, I faced enormous problems with all the systems I do administer because of the freebsd-update(8)/NSS nasty bug.

Even now, with all the systems perfectly rebuilt from scratch using SVN and buildworld and all the ports, NSS still does not work properly in conjunction with Winbind.

I always used, on any of my FreeBSD/Unix flavored systems, this line in nsswitch.conf to resolve samba hosts netbios name via Winbind:

```
hosts: files wins dns
```
Well, now, over ALL my freshly rebuilt FreeBSD 10.1-RELEASE systems, this still makes the whole system unworkable with hundreds of segfaults all around.

Removing the wins word from the above line fixes every problem but Samba hosts are not resolved anymore using NetBIOS name.

Considering it seems very difficult for developers fix this problem considering it is around for months, any idea how I can resolve my Samba clients via NetBIOS name without the use the above WINS line?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2015)

Didn't Microsoft deprecate WINS a long time ago? Can't you use DNS? Perhaps using DDNS (combining BIND and DHCP)?


----------



## Hanky-panky (Apr 17, 2015)

SirDice said:


> Didn't Microsoft deprecate WINS a long time ago? Can't you use DNS? Perhaps using DDNS (combining BIND and DHCP)?


Hello and thanks for your reply. Any idea how I can implement all this? In Microsoft OS it is true wins is gone from long time, then it isn't on Samba. And In Microsoft OS this is implemented by default, anything needed to configure. In fact, Microsoft machines on the network still resolves the netbios name of other Windows machines. Unlucky this is not possible on Unix hosts, they still need Windbind via NSS in my experience and this is the reason because Winbind is still in this days, even with versions 4.x, of Samba integrated inside the Samba code.

Now, I have no idea how to realize what you said, how I can do to resolve names using DDNS or Bind and DHCP? Never ever did that, I never had the need for it. Can you help me?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 17, 2015)

What exactly do you have running? I'm guessing Samba for the servers? Configured as stand-alone or as domain controller? What are the clients running? Windows, Samba, or a combination? What do you have for DNS? Are you even running DNS?



> In fact, Microsoft machines on the network still resolves the netbios name of other Windows machines.


Windows clients are most likely just using DNS. Or, if that's not available they'll resolve NETBIOS names using broadcasts. Broadcasts work but it's not what you want to use as it's slow, bogs down your network and doesn't cross routers.


----------

